# Re: custom gladescraft



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.gladescraft.com/index.html

[smiley=1-mmm.gif]

At least they were honest with the user name.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

The more the merrier. Again welcome. (We will work on your posting skills later : )


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1192049081/51#51

See. I can search. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1192049081/51#51
> 
> See. I can search. ;D ;D ;D



Thought that name sounded uncannily familiar.

Any explanation on how Epoxy floats higher?


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

I don't get it


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

what happened? :-? Where did he go?


----------



## firewatercharter (Jan 29, 2008)

for the money there is no way that a glades craft is worth it. no way at all. you can get a such a sweeter boat for less.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

> for the money there is no way that a glades craft is worth it. no way at all. you can get a such a sweeter boat for less.



Have you fished one? :-/


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

> what happened? :-? Where did he go?



He got scared and won't come back.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

> > what happened? :-? Where did he go?
> 
> 
> 
> He got scared and won't come back.


First hand knowledge or speculation? :-/


----------

